
Visual Studio 2015 Update 2 RTM - feylikurds
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2016/03/30/visual-studio-2015-update-2-rtm/
======
feylikurds
Visual Studio 2015 Update 2 RTM is full of bugs! Read the comments on the
blog.

1\. People are getting BSOD as soon as one opens VS.

2\. VS crashes inexplicitly for no reason.

3\. Errors related to Unicode conversion.

4\. The Git component is buggy.

5\. Extensions no longer function.

6\. Even if one attempts to rollback, VS no longer works.

